# Selective Colour Pics



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

I know these are seen as a bit dated, out of fashion and generally uncool by some but being new to photography and photoshop, I'm quite liking the effect that can be achieved with relatively little tekkers.

Heres one I did at the weekend, admittedly I could have spent a bit more time on the colours etc.

Anyone else got any?


brookeleaves by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

That looks very cool to me! Nice picture.

Stevie


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I must admit I still quite like the old selective colour shots.

Had to do this and no doubt the subject has been done to death but there just aren't that many of these around up this way now.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I think selective colour pictures still look really fresh for some reason!

I know they get over used ALOT - but some, like the above, stll look really good


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Done right i really like them, very nice examples above.

Heres one of my favourites, this isnt my own picture but taken from the Klutch blog.


181011 by n_d_fox, on Flickr

This is my current wall paper, being seasonal and all :thumb:


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Nice shots - I did there with LR3... think you have to be careful you don't go OTT.

From what I've seen the photos snobs don't like them but as long as you like them who cares! Love the scooby doo shot!


Barca 2011 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Helmet by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Really like the helmet pic above... 

The bikes are very cool but imo the red in the signs and background slightly overdoes it / distracts the eye once you notice them...


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Loving the Scooby pic n_d_fox, I guess thats what I was aiming for with my effort  

Out of interest, how do you guys do this in photoshop? I've just copied the original layer, desaturated the copy then erased out the bits i want coloured leaving the original image to come through in colour. 

After a play around yesterday I discovered the desaturation tool can omit seperate colours and I suspect this can achieve better results. 

How has everyone else done it?


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

One From me.....


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

n_d_fox said:


> Really like the helmet pic above...
> 
> The bikes are very cool but imo the red in the signs and background slightly overdoes it / distracts the eye once you notice them...


That is my colour blindness kicking in! Simple fix though - cheers for pointing it out.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Some great work loving the drft shot and the running in leaves was great and well thought out


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

How do you do those pictures? I'm new to photography with a d5100 is the setting on the camera or do I do it in photoshop?


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

i use lightroom 3 - you can download a 30 day free trial from Adobe.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

CS5 For me............:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Adrian Convery said:


> How do you do those pictures? I'm new to photography with a d5100 is the setting on the camera or do I do it in photoshop?


I'm pretty sure you can do it in camera on the d5100 after seeing the advert. Love the scooby shot!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

This only required minor tweaking and a pic I always look at this time of year.


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Leon Cupra by -John_R-, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Thread revival!!


The Umbrella Mono by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

like that one^^^

here are 2 from me which i've done recently.


Team Japspeed by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Beach Huts by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Silly ones from me, notice the Waxstock one


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

B2ONGO love it.


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

TJC Knockhill 254 BW by -John_R-, on Flickr


----------

